

Richard Stallman uses Rmail - auvi
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2004-09/msg00328.html

======
nkuttler
When posting such ancient info an indicator like [2004]in the headline would
be useful. Also, if you think this is significant why not write about it and
link to your article, so that there's something to discuss?

